# Auto World 2016



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Here is what is coming in the first half of 2016. This is based on a list from AW dated Dec 2015.

SC315 - 4 Gear Rel 17 - Legends of the Quarter Mile (4) - Mar 2016
SC311 - Thunderjet Rel 17 - Vintage Stock Cars (4) - Dec 2015 (overdue)
SC314 - Thunderjet Rel 18 - Stock Colors (12) - Feb 2016
SC316 - Super 3 Nascar Rel 1 - Nascar Cars (4) - Jun 2016

SRS297 - Back to the Future race track - Dec 2015 (overdue)
SRS314 - Nascar Stock Car Shootout race track - Apr 2016
SRS316 - Nascar Team Hendrick Motorsports race track - May 2016
SRS317 - Ghostbusters Haunted Highway 2 race track - Apr 2016


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I am glad to see the Legends funny cars. I assume they will be slot car versions of the 1/18 diecast.

Nascar is the biggest news.

I am unsure what will be different about the new Ghostbuster set.

There is no X-Traction on the list (sorry RJAFX).


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

I found these pics in a magazine last week, the pics are not too great, took with an old flip phone


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

docsho said:


> I found these pics in a magazine last week, the pics are not too great, took with an old flip phone


What magazine was that?

From the group photo, it looks like there are going to do Iwheels.


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

I dont remember, it was on the rack at Barnes & Noble, it could of been some kind of Scale Auto modeling type of book it was in the back of the magazine. I know that it was about model cars. I found it the week of Christmas.
Sorry I didnt get the name of the magazine


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Anyone know which legends 1/4 cars are this time ?


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Piz said:


> Anyone know which legends 1/4 cars are this time ?


I don't have any inside info, but I can give you my best guess. So far the Legends slots have been cars already done in 1/18 diecast. If you look at the 1/18 that haven't been done yet, there are 2 Mustangs and a Charger. I would expect those to be in the next release.

Brand X Mustang
Brutus Mustang
Chi Town Hustler Charger

The fourth one is a problem. There are only 3 Legends slot car bodies (Mustang, Charger, and Camaro). There is not a 1/18 Camaro that hasn't been done. That means either the fourth car will be something that has not been done in 1/18, or there will be a new Legends slot car body. I am hoping they will do a Cuda body. They have some Cudas in 1/18. They could do the Don Schumacher car or the Damn Yankee.

I could be all wrong. I hope someone else has some real info. It will be interesting to see if I guessed correctly.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

docsho said:


> I dont remember, it was on the rack at Barnes & Noble, it could of been some kind of Scale Auto modeling type of book it was in the back of the magazine. I know that it was about model cars. I found it the week of Christmas.
> Sorry I didnt get the name of the magazine


I found it! There are only 3 Barnes & Nobles stores left in Dallas. The first store had Scale Auto, but it is all about building model car kits. The second store was huge, but it had nothing. The third store was my last hope. I kept wondering what kind of magazine would AW advertise in to reach a guy like me. Sometimes we overlook the obvious. To reach a slot car guy, you need to advertise in a slot car magazine. I didn't even know there was one. Model Car Racing is the answer. It is mostly about 1/32 racing. There is only 1 page for HO, but it did have a full page AW ad on the last page. I scanned it.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

blue55conv said:


> I found it! There are only 3 Barnes & Nobles stores left in Dallas. The first store had Scale Auto, but it is all about building model car kits. The second store was huge, but it had nothing. The third store was my last hope. I kept wondering what kind of magazine would AW advertise in to reach a guy like me. Sometimes we overlook the obvious. To reach a slot car guy, you need to advertise in a slot car magazine. I didn't even know there was one. Model Car Racing is the answer. It is mostly about 1/32 racing. There is only 1 page for HO, but it did have a full page AW ad on the last page. I scanned it.


I guess NO "Silver-Screen" releases planned for this year 
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Bubba 123 said:


> I guess NO "Silver-Screen" releases planned for this year
> Bubba 123 :wave:


The AW list I have is only for the first half of 2016. No telling what will be in the second half.

I will be checking this magazine for AW ads. The AW Facebook page had some Sneak Peek info about the Classic Cars release, but the magazine ad had much more. I checked the magazine web site. They show their past issues. Some have AW ads. You can subscribe to the paper magazine or electronic versions. There are only 6 issues per year. I will probably just stop by Barnes & Nobles occasionally.


----------



## jimmygolds (Jan 29, 2012)

blue55conv said:


> I don't have any inside info, but I can give you my best guess. So far the Legends slots have been cars already done in 1/18 diecast. If you look at the 1/18 that haven't been done yet, there are 2 Mustangs and a Charger.  I would expect those to be in the next release.
> 
> Brand X Mustang
> Brutus Mustang
> ...


i was informed a few weeks ago from autoworld that one of the new legend 4 gears funnycars will be a cuda,they didnt say what cars but i wouldnt be suprised if they do a damn yankee, or schumacher, ive been waiting for them to a cuda for a while, i already found snake funnycar decals so ill be doing alot of custom paint work,


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

jimmygolds said:


> i was informed a few weeks ago from autoworld that one of the new legend 4 gears funnycars will be a cuda,they didnt say what cars but i wouldnt be suprised if they do a damn yankee, or Schumacher.


That is great news.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

jimmygolds said:


> i was informed a few weeks ago from autoworld that one of the new legend 4 gears funnycars will be a cuda,they didnt say what cars but i wouldnt be suprised if they do a damn yankee, or schumacher, ive been waiting for them to a cuda for a while, i already found snake funnycar decals so ill be doing alot of custom paint work,


ok, I'm "Senile"...
"Could it be that new.. Ford/Mercury (early 1960's) "?? Thunder??" that just came out in last release 
oh wait, that's NOT a 4-gear...sry :freak::drunk:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

blue55conv said:


> The AW list I have is only for the first half of 2016. No telling what will be in the second half.
> 
> I will be checking this magazine for AW ads. The AW Facebook page had some Sneak Peek info about the Classic Cars release, but the magazine ad had much more. I checked the magazine web site. They show their past issues. Some have AW ads. You can subscribe to the paper magazine or electronic versions. There are only 6 issues per year. I will probably just stop by Barnes & Nobles occasionally.


could you post the on-line link to the slot car magazine/subscription please???

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## jimmygolds (Jan 29, 2012)

Autoworlds facebook page has pictures of the legends Cuda preproduction shots


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Am I seeing white wall tires on the Gold Fury????


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Bubba 123 said:


> could you post the on-line link to the slot car magazine/subscription please???
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


http://www.modelcarracingmag.com/


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

blue55conv said:


> I don't have any inside info, but I can give you my best guess. So far the Legends slots have been cars already done in 1/18 diecast. If you look at the 1/18 that haven't been done yet, there are 2 Mustangs and a Charger. I would expect those to be in the next release.
> 
> Brand X Mustang
> Brutus Mustang
> ...


Wheelz63 posted that AW is doing the Don Schumacher car AND the Damn Yankee in the new Cuda body. That means one of the Mustangs is out.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

blue55conv said:


> Wheelz63 posted that AW is doing the Don Schumacher car AND the Damn Yankee in the new Cuda body. That means one of the Mustangs is out.


Great news , hopefully a stardust cuda is in the works also


----------

